# im getting my third



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

im taking over my brothers old passat cl syncro
its in bad shape and its a 1.8 90hp carb engine








































































my plan is black on black on black
black windows black paint black rims blacklights black engine
my plan is to put in an 1.8 8v gti engine i have. with a cam and somm other ****








i want to get it 2 inches higher and make a brush guard


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: im getting my third (DevilDuck)*

I see a B5 Passat Avant, a MK3 Golf and a Eurovan in the background, looks like you live in a nice neighborhood.








GL with the project, looks like kinda lot of rust to me but could prove to be a fun car with the brush guard and lift. Have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: im getting my third (DevilDuck)*

Congratulations on your third Syncro! I just picked up my third last weekend.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

pic's are at my brothers pace in trondheim . i live in harstad 1000km to the north








i need to get the car shipped home=/ 
until then, hears a short video of my fwd gt track quantum GOT TO LOVE THE SOUND



_Modified by DevilDuck at 1:26 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

i did not get this car =(


----------

